# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Hearing God's voice

## Chantellabella

Did I ever tell you guys I hear God's voice sometimes?

I know this sounds like the crazy talk thread, but it's not.

I've heard a man's voice, very calm, very patient say like three to five word sentences.

When I've listened to these statements which are always something way out of what I would do, good things have happened.


This past week I heard something while driving the 3 hours to my son's court hearing. I kept hearing "Take my yolk." I don't even know what I yolk is.
It just comforted me a lot. Last night after talking to my son on the phone and crying, my heart was so broken for him. 

I opened the bible and guess what. It opened to a page that had a part about "take my yolk." 

I also keep hearing "sins of the father." I don't want to blame anyone, but I know that my ex introduced this addiction to my son. 


My son has a mental illness and a bad addiction and will now get help. This would not have been my first choice to save my son, but I believe God has a handle on it. 

Anyway.................I just wanted to tell you guys I've heard God's voice many times in my life and each time I've followed it, amazing things have happened in my life.

And do you know what the first thing I ever heard was?


"Stop talking, just listen"


I was so busy telling God what I wanted and needed that I never stopped long enough to hear what to do. 



So now I get really still and stop talking. And yes, I hear his voice.


Anybody else have that experience?

----------


## livetolovetolive

This is interesting. But how can you sure it isn't simply yourself?

----------


## Chantellabella

> This is interesting. But how can you sure it isn't simply yourself?



Because the things that were said were out of my conscious knowledge. One time I heard a word and a number. I wasn't familiar with the bible. So I googled the word and number. It was a bible verse. It was exactly what I needed. Another time I followed a "build a bridge" statement. It's a long story, but after i literally built a bridge in my backyard (with sticks and string), I got an answer to something that was troubling me. 

Usually it's really way out of the realm of what I would say or think. Plus it's a man's voice. It's calm and gentle. Hard to describe it.

----------


## Chantellabella

Yesterday I reached out to some old friends. I used to call them "holy people" because they knew a lot about God things. They were my first real teachers. I told them about my son being put in prison for 20 years after confessing what he did to a therapist who turned him in. I've been going through a rough time since. My son felt so bad about what he did that he went to a therapist who turned him in. Now he will spend 20 years in jail.

So I've gone through the gamut of emotions. They are so strong in their faith, that I just needed to reach out to them.

After they just listened and let me cry, I felt better.

Then this morning, rather than scream at God or get angry, I just asked, "What should I do?"

God finally told me something. The first time in 5 weeks. I suppose it's because I've been doing the talking, yelling, crying,  bargaining, planning, and generally being a pain for God.

I heard it this morning, after I asked God to tell me what I should do. I heard, "Hold on, when the current pulls you under, just give me a chance, hold on." 

I know this is a song because God told me the same thing when I was between jobs and between homes from Oct 2013 to Feb 2014. God was right then, and he's right now. What's weird is I heard the song different than the lyrics both times. I heard "give me a chance" rather than "give me your hand." The lyrics are down below.


Hold On by 33 milesÂ©



I've been there a thousand times
Felt the rain like a thousand knives
And it hurts, I know it hurts

I've been there like a fighter plane
Trying to fly my way through a hurricane
And it's hard, I know it's hard

Don't be afraid, you'll make it through
Just call out to me and I'll come running to you

And hold on, hold on
When the current pulls you under
And your heart beats like thunder
Just give me your hand

And hold on, hold on
Until the storm is over
And I'll be fighting for you
Just give me your hand and hold on

I give you hope, I give you faith
And if it's dark I light the way
For you, for you

By your side until the end
Until you're standing tall again
I'm here, I'll always be here

And if the tide sweeps you out to sea
When your strength is gone and it's hard to believe

Hold on, hold on
When the current pulls you under
And your heart beats like thunder
Just give me your hand

And hold on, hold on
Until the storm is over
And I'll be fighting for you
Just give me your hand
Hold on

So hold on, hold on
When the current pulls you under
And your heart beats like thunder
Just give me your hand

And hold on, hold on
Until the storm is over
And I'll be fighting for you
Just give me your hand and hold on

Hold on

----------


## Daisy55

I have also experienced God speaking to the spirit part of me where He abides.  And words to speak to my soul for what He knows I need.
It is amazing and wonderful.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I have also experienced God speaking to the spirit part of me where He abides.  And words to speak to my soul for what He knows I need.
> It is amazing and wonderful.



Yep. And what makes me know it's God is that what I hear is so out of the ordinary of what I would think.

----------


## Ironman

He gives me dreams and symbolism.  It's interesting to piece together what He tells me.  
He gives me a prophecy when I pray at New Year's - instead of counting down, I pray - thanking God for 2015 and keeping me together, and for 2016 guidance and better relationship.  

He told me "these people who are celebrating have no idea what is coming.  Those who seek God/Jesus/Holy Spirit will be fine".  It has been hard not to give into frustration at all the mayhem, but He told me to not be surprised at what I see.

----------


## Antidote

I personally haven't experienced anything like this, but it's intriguing.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I personally haven't experienced anything like this, but it's intriguing.



What's weird is I'm the last person God would be talking to. I'm constantly yelling at God. Or demanding. Or making deals. So in the times I've heard this voice, it's always a gentle reminder to behave. 

Some of the things I've heard is:


Go see my beauty in Oklahoma (seriously?! But this ended up being exactly what I needed to hear
Look at the sky
Count the drops


Then there was the bridge thing when I heard "build a bridge: and then "make a movie." 

I heard a bible verse one day and didn't even know there was a part in the bible that was called that. I looked it up and it didn't make any sense to me. But when I told someone who was bible bashing me, she said, "That was for me to hear."

I've heard, "Because they don't listen, you do" when asked why I get punished immediately when others who have hurt me don't get punished. That made me actually feel sorry for those who hurt me.

The list goes on and on. 

I'm not holy person. Not at all. I don't go to a church although I've visited and learned about 20 or so religions. I just try to survive and try to believe that I'm not alone in this part of my existence. 

But hearing this gentle patient voice every so often is very helpful in my continuance of the fight. 

When I was fighting so hard at my last job and being bullied, I heard. "Let me roar for you."  So I quit and let God handle it. I ended up in a new city, a new job, and finally peace and happiness. To this day, I have no clue how God is roaring for me in terms of that ex-supervisor, but God doesn't like when someone hurts one of his kids, so I figure he'll handle it.

I know this kind of talk turns people off. But it's something I've truly experienced and well...... I'm glad God takes the time to talk occasionally to this little drop in the ocean.  ::):

----------


## Antidote

> I know this kind of talk turns people off. But it's something I've truly experienced and well...... I'm glad God takes the time to talk occasionally to this little drop in the ocean.



Not me. I find it interesting how people experience spirituality. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Chantellabella

It's been awhile since I started this thread. 

I still hear God every once in awhile. I have to be very still and stop my brain from running in all directions trying to solve a problem, or worrying about something. 

Lately though, what I hear is things I don't want to hear. I've been very angry with whatever higher power is out there. Like a 2 year old, I want the world to save my children and grandchildren. I want everything I want and I want it now. 

Maybe that's why God isn't telling me things I want to hear. 

Do you ever wish that God was like a genie and you got everything you wanted? I guess the world would be in chaos with nobody working, everybody owning a yacht, and nobody growing beyond just fulfilling their needs. 

I guess I never liked when my parents told me "no" too.  ::(:

----------


## Cuchculan

In a sense it is similar to the paranormal. People will either believe in it or they won't. Proof is always good. But how do you get proof of a belief? Voices are heard. Ever tried recording them? Using a Dictaphone and see if anything appears on the Dictaphone. Like an EVP. This is what they would do with paranormal stuff. Picks up things the human ear can't hear. But in your case you are hearing these voices. What if I was sitting beside you. Would I hear the same voices? Has anybody ever been sitting next to you when you heard them? Or is it exclusive to you been all alone? When we have problems the mind can on a subconscious level look for answers to our problems. Bit like if we saw something red and didn't know what exactly it was. The subconscious mind would flash everything red it knows through our heads in a split second. Like it is searching for the answer. Trying to solve the problem for us. Now let us imagine an overactive mind. Full of clutter and noises. It can't switch off. But certain sounds are made out from all this clutter. Miracle? I will leave that to the holy people on the forum. Not knocking your whole God theory. More just looking for logic as anybody would. Yolk over here is the yellow part of an egg. No idea if it has another meaning. Could do. Let us know if you hear more words from God. Trying the digital Dictaphone method. See if you can pick anything up at all. Nothing to lose at all.

----------


## Chantellabella

The times I heard these things, they were just in my head. I've often asked myself if it's just my subconcious mind telling me these things. 

But the times I've heard the things, they were definitely not what I wanted to hear. In fact, I usually say, "huh?" at first because I don't hear it clearly the first time. Then I can't process it. Sometimes I hear it again and sometimes I just try really hard to remember what was said. 

Yeah, I know it sounds crazy, but it's given me lots of answers, direction, comfort, and explanations. 

I sometimes wonder if there's some alien beings out there who have us all in an experiment and occasionally we hear them. I know. That's even crazier.  ::):  

Since none of us are dead yet, we can't know. That's why I never worry about hearing it or believing that it's God. I get some good vibes from the voice and it's better than listening to old tapes in my head that tell me I'm worthless. I want what I hear to be God because I need a loving parental figure in my life. 

I don't preach about God though, because I have been on both sides of the fence on faith throughout my life. It's a very personal thing for each one of us to believe, not believe, what we believe, etc. 

It is good though to find people occasionally who have experienced the same thing. It makes us feel less crazy.  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I feel like I can hear god but I have a very, very wierd, complicated, fucked up,  sometimes very estranged relationship with my higher power. A lot of my feelings have to do with my ex-gf's suicide. A lot of the feelings I have wrt our relationship have to do with my desperate pleas in the last moments she was alive to keep her alive, and how I tried to save her, with everything I had in me and failed, and how they allowed her to die, in my arms, anyway. A lot of my conversations with my god involve needless suffering. My gf died because of split second decisions that were made. She might have lived. If only. She might have had a chance. If only.

No one benefited from her death. No one. There is no silver lining. No one is better off from the suffering that came afterwards. Her kids....are still just a mess. It is the definition of needless suffering.

I don't think the god I believe in, the only god I know really cares whether I live another day or not, tbh. Most of the time. And, sometimes, I think they're watching over me. Idk. Most of the time I think they couldn't care less. And they could not care less about the suffering.

----------


## Cuchculan

My own take on this is that we make sense of what we thought we heard later on. As in, at first, we question what we exactly we heard. Bit like a dream. We wake, we can forget a dream in the first few seconds of wakening up. If we see something it might trigger flashes that we remember as the dream we had last night. Was it really the dream we had? Or was it just something the subconscious mind brought up due to the trigger we saw? Thus are you remember the voices as they happen or later due to a trigger? Thus a connection is made with the bible. I never knock religion. If it helps people out then it is doing only good. So I am not mocking your faith. If it keeps you happy then that is a good thing.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I feel like I can hear god but I have a very, very wierd, complicated, fucked up,  sometimes very estranged relationship with my higher power. A lot of my feelings have to do with my ex-gf's suicide. A lot of the feelings I have wrt our relationship have to do with my desperate pleas in the last moments she was alive to keep her alive, and how I tried to save her, with everything I had in me and failed, and how they allowed her to die, in my arms, anyway. A lot of my conversations with my god involve needless suffering. My gf died because of split second decisions that were made. She might have lived. If only. She might have had a chance. If only.
> 
> No one benefited from her death. No one. There is no silver lining. No one is better off from the suffering that came afterwards. Her kids....are still just a mess. It is the definition of needless suffering.
> 
> I don't think the god I believe in, the only god I know really cares whether I live another day or not, tbh. Most of the time. And, sometimes, I think they're watching over me. Idk. Most of the time I think they couldn't care less. And they could not care less about the suffering.



Yeah, I yell at whatever higher power is out there too. I even make deals like I won't mourn my tree if you help at least one of my kids. 

But I'm guessing whatever is out there doesn't roll with deals. 

I'm one of these people who have to believe everything has some reason  (to keep my sanity) but I definitely don't like  want the pain that goes with.

I spend a ton of time thinking about "why" and every time I come up with "i don't know." I have philosophical theories but that's about it

----------


## Chantellabella

> My own take on this is that we make sense of what we thought we heard later on. As in, at first, we question what we exactly we heard. Bit like a dream. We wake, we can forget a dream in the first few seconds of wakening up. If we see something it might trigger flashes that we remember as the dream we had last night. Was it really the dream we had? Or was it just something the subconscious mind brought up due to the trigger we saw? Thus are you remember the voices as they happen or later due to a trigger? Thus a connection is made with the bible. I never knock religion. If it helps people out then it is doing only good. So I am not mocking your faith. If it keeps you happy then that is a good thing.



I've thought of that too but the words are so instanteous. Like I was immediately punished for wasting my time thinking vindictive thoughts about my past boss. 

The punishment (in my eyes) was knocking red wax all down my newly painted wall. I bumped the table. 

So while I'm scrubbing my wall which took 30 minutes, I angrily asked God why is it that I'm immediately punished for something and yet the people who shot at me, the people who hurt me for decades, got away with their crimes. 

I instantly heard, "because you listen, they don't." I stopped in my tracks. 

I realized that I had someone/something out there who cared for people and cared enough to discipline us like we do our children.

At that moment I pitied the people who hurt me. That refraining made me realize that it wasn't my place to seek revenge or dwell on what they did. I really felt sorry for them. 

Now it didn't mean I wanted to be around them as they would continue the abuse (probably) but it was better to pity them and let it go than to spend my time thinking vengeful thoughts.

----------

